# Baby Touareg



## frenulum (Feb 4, 2003)

Anyone have any information on the "baby touareg" set to come out in '04 or '05?


----------



## Mondial (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Baby Touareg (frenulum)*

Called the Marrakech. (After the city in Morocco.) It should have the Mk. V Golf platform, 4Motion, and look a little like a Touareg/ Golf cross. From what I hear, Audi is planning on a version of it as well, which will look like a cross between an A2 and a Steppenwolf. The British car magazine Car has some pretty nice pictures in it. Expect a range of engines quite similar to the Golf.


----------



## trevorc (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Baby Touareg (Mondial)*

are the pictures online ?? If so what is the URL ?


[Modified by trevorc, 10:26 PM 2-16-2003]


----------



## pup (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Baby Touareg (trevorc)*

There are pictures in this month's Motor Trend.


----------



## Escher (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Baby Touareg (trevorc)*

I reiterate trevorc's question. Are there any pictures _online_? If so, a link would be most welcome. And if there are no online pictures, would anybody care to scan and post them? If somebody can scan them, I'd be happy to host them (e-mail them to web [at] rescher [dot] com).
I imagine the Audi version of this Baby Touareg/Marrakesh will be the A3 Allroad, rather than anything resembling the tiny A2. Either way I'm looking forward to it, since I'm hoping that my next car will be a 4x4 raised 5-door hatchback or small station wagon.
Escher


[Modified by Escher, 12:20 AM 2-18-2003]


----------



## 02_GTI_1.8T (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Baby Touareg (Escher)*

i remember seeing pictures in a forum a while back


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Baby Touareg (Mondial)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Called the Marrakech.[HR][/HR]​You've got to be kidding! I was one of the few who actually _loved_ the Touareg and Phaeton names from the day they were announced, and I've got to say, this is the most outlandish name yet... If people are wondering how to pronounced Touareg, what will they think of Marrakech?








At any rate, time to go to the bookstore and read Car magazine...


----------



## Escher (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Baby Touareg (frenulum)*

I finally found what I was looking for in this Auto Bild article. Marrakesh is indeed the name for the off-road Golf V, which will share its platform with the Audi A3 allroad. According to the article, exterior appearance is still in complete flux. Thus, the picture below is completely fictive.








Looks good to me. I just hope they manage to incorporate the Audi allroad's variable suspension and a low range. Base price is given as ca. 25,000 euro for the VW Marrakesh and 27,500 euro for the Audi A3 allroad/Steppenwolf. Both will come with 4-doors only.
Escher


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Baby Touareg (Escher)*

From what I could make out, this is Project 356. Aside from that article, I see no mention ofa VW Marrakesh anywhere. I did, however, do a web search, and came up with this: In a 2001 rally, at the point in Marrakesh, a VW Polo driven by Nick Condon/Donie Keating was evidently in #1 place. And the Lupo 3L TDI from the "around the world in 80 days" thing had passed through Marrakesh.
Why not the VW Medina... or how about the the VW Morocco (sound like Scirocco)


----------



## Escher (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Baby Touareg (ASurroca)*

quote:[HR][/HR]From what I could make out, this is Project 356.[HR][/HR]​The article does indeed say that 356 is the project number. Apparently, the code name AU 356 describes a 5-door similar in looks to the Steppenwold concept. The code name for the Volkswagen version is VW 356, which is know to insiders as Marrakesh.
I started following the VW/Audi scene and joined these boards only recently. Has "Project 356" been around for a while and is well known? If so, where could I find more information about it?
Escher


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Baby Touareg (Escher)*

Nope... it's pretty new news. It has been alluded to for a while, but this is the first fairly solid info to come out so far...


----------



## Escher (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Baby Touareg (ASurroca)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Nope... it's pretty new news. It has been alluded to for a while, but this is the first fairly solid info to come out so far...[HR][/HR]​I'm glad I only missed speculative allusions, and not any solid information. Of course, at this point the information from Auto Bild is only _relatively_ solid. It sounds like we'll have to wait at least until the Frankfurt show in the fall to get official information. But that's good enough for me. We just bought a new car last summer and I'm not looking to buy a second car until late-2004.








Escher


----------



## Escher (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Baby Touareg (Mondial)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Called the Marrakech. (After the city in Morocco.)[HR][/HR]​It looks like Fiat beat VW to the Marrakesh name with this so-so open 4-seat offroader.
















Escher


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Baby Touareg (Escher)*









looks like a geo metro convertable


----------



## Escher (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Baby Touareg (jaxJetta1.8t)*

Any news on the Baby Touareg, aka Marrakesh?
Escher


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Baby Touareg (Escher)*

i can definitely see my mom driving a baby touareg or A3 Allroad... SUV's aint my thing


----------



## bobalouie (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: Baby Touareg (fitch)*

How about the X3?


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Baby Touareg (bobalouie)*

I looked through Car and Motor Trend and couldn't find any pictures


----------



## 02_GTI_1.8T (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Baby Touareg (jaxJetta1.8t)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








looks like a geo metro convertable[HR][/HR]​i 2nd that


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Baby Touareg (bobalouie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How about the X3?[HR][/HR]​thats gonna be a nice car also, its coming out in the fall http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the small ute market is starting to get interesting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Baby Touareg (frenulum)*

And I am hoping for a 7 seater Touareg. I hope something like that makes it
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Escher (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Baby Touareg (navybean)*

quote:[HR][/HR][The X3 is] gonna be a nice car also, its coming out in the fall http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the small ute market is starting to get interesting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​I have a strong aversion to large gas-guzzling SUVs. That's why I prefer more economical raised AWD station wagons. But with the slew of small unibody SUVs, the differences between small SUVs and raised AWD station wagons are becoming purely aestethic. E.g. a Subaru Forester and Honda CRV are very similar in terms of economy and performance and just look different. IMO, this is the segment to watch for the next few years. I'm looking forward to seeing what VW and Audi will have to offer.
quote:[HR][/HR]And I am hoping for a 7 seater Touareg. I hope something like that makes it
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​A 7-seater Touareg?







I don't see how such a beast fits the "_Baby_ Touareg" topic.
Escher


----------



## Escher (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Baby Touareg (frenulum)*

Here's another VWAG "concept" from the Stern.de Erlkönige website. I wonder how soon the "Audi A3 SUV" or its VW-branded equivalent will hit the market. 2004? 2005? Never?








Escher


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Baby Touareg (Escher)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have a strong aversion to large gas-guzzling SUVs. That's why I prefer more economical raised AWD station wagons. But with the slew of small unibody SUVs, the differences between small SUVs and raised AWD station wagons are becoming purely aestethic. E.g. a Subaru Forester and Honda CRV are very similar in terms of economy and performance and just look different. IMO, this is the segment to watch for the next few years. I'm looking forward to seeing what VW and Audi will have to offer.
<snip>
Escher[HR][/HR]​Just an observation, but the gas mileage of many of those raised AWD wagons aren't that much better than "large gas-guzzling SUVs". Of course, I'm not talking about the Suburbans and Expeditions out there...To whit:
(city/hwy MPG)
Allroad: 16/22
A4 3.0: 17/25
A6 Wagon: 18/26
Passat GLX 4Mo: 19/26
X5 3.0: 15/21
MDX: 17/23 
Murano AWD: 20/24


----------



## VW-Tester (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Baby Touareg (mml7)*

Look for the Mini-SUV for Audi and VW to come out around a 2006 time frame, with engine offerings of a 1.8T, 3.0 V6, and a 2.0 TDI. It will be based on the new Golf V platform which is also slated for a 2006 release time.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Baby Touareg (VW-Tester)*

I find that hard to believe without any support. I don't see how an all-new model built on a forthcoming platform would use the ageing 1.8T and the (I presume) Audi 3.0l V6 when the 2.0T is coming and the 3.2l VR6 is already in production.


----------



## Escher (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Baby Touareg (mml7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mml7* »_Just an observation, but the gas mileage of many of those raised AWD wagons aren't that much better than "large gas-guzzling SUVs". Of course, I'm not talking about the Suburbans and Expeditions out there...To whit:
(city/hwy MPG)
Allroad: 16/22
A4 3.0: 17/25
A6 Wagon: 18/26
Passat GLX 4Mo: 19/26
Murano AWD: 20/24

*mml7:* You make an excellent point! On one hand, some manufacturers have started building raised AWD station wagons to compete with SUVs. On the other hand, the traditional makers of "real" SUVs have moved towards unibody construction and other car-like (instead of truck-like) features. The result is that raised AWD station wagons and unibody SUVs of similar size perform almost the same and have similar gas mileage.
Case in point: I've been looking at the Subaru Forester, a smallish AWD station wagon. In terms of performance, mileage and price, the Forester is very similar to small SUVs like the Honda CRV and Ford Escape. It makes my choice less obvious.
I really wonder whether Volkswagen is going to enter the AWD station wagon/small SUV space anytime soon, in Europe or here in the US. Since I'm not looking to buy a new car anytime soon, I can wait. But I still want to know now.








Escher

_Modified by Escher at 2:55 PM 5-12-2003_


_Modified by Escher at 2:58 PM 5-12-2003_


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Baby Touareg (mml7)*

Isn't the Touareg V10 TDI pretty fuel efficient? I think when "clean diesel" arrives in 2006 we'll see VW as the first manufacturer in the states to offer a wide range of fuel-efficent and economical diesel PD engines - in the Golf, Jetta, Passat and Touareg SUV.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Baby Touareg (agarc)*

Well, VWoA will be importing a few of the next-gen diesels soon (starting with the 2.0l TDI in the Passat this year, and the V10 TDI in the Touareg/Phaeton next year). And IIRC the Touaeg V10 TDI gets 28 MPG. That's better than a Golf 2.0l







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: Baby Touareg (ASurroca)*

Hmmm... a baby Touareg sometime around 2006? Sounds like perfect timing for me to buy one when I graduate from college. My Jetta will be 4-5 years old by then, and it will be time to buy something with a warranty again. I have been set on getting a Touareg for a while now, but if I do that, I would have to get a base model, whereas if I get a baby, I can get it somewhat more loaded. I can't wait to find out more on this...


----------



## Escher (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Baby Touareg (BRM10984)*

Any news on the Baby Touareg front? I think a raised AWD hatchback/wagon, positioned between the 4-door Golf and the Jetta/Bora Wagon in terms of size, would be perfect.
Volkswagen needs to compete with the Ford Escape, Land Rover Freelander, and upcoming BMW X3!
Escher


_Modified by Escher at 1:04 AM 7-11-2003_


----------



## hartmaw (Jun 26, 2003)

2006 Volkswagen Marrakech: Based on the next-generation Golf platform, the cute-ute codenamed Marrakech will feature 4Motion all-wheel drive with a central locking Haldex clutch. Engines to include 1.8-liter turbo I-4, 1.9-liter turbodiesel, and 2.8-liter V-6. The expressive vehicle is set to compete with the Toyota RAV4 up to the BMW X3.
Quote from Motor trend.... seems interesting


----------



## Escher (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: (hartmaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hartmaw* »_2006 Volkswagen Marrakech:

2006? Good thing I don't need to or want to buy a new car anytime soon.








The Motor Trend article is available online as well. I always thought Marrakesh was spelled ending in "sh" rather than "ch", certainly in German. Of course, the same article predicts the Microbus and a US-introduction for the Touran, which casts some doubt on the accuracy of the predictions.
Escher


----------



## Vdubya337 (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (Escher)*

I don't think VW will continue to make the 2.8L VR6 in the next few years. It doesn't benfit them to have to produce parts for the 3.2 and 2.8VR6 engines. It's my prediction that the smaller, less powerful engine will be replaced by the 3.2L.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (Vdubya337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubya337* »_I don't think VW will continue to make the 2.8L VR6 in the next few years. It doesn't benfit them to have to produce parts for the 3.2 and 2.8VR6 engines. It's my prediction that the smaller, less powerful engine will be replaced by the 3.2L. 

If the Marrakesh gets the 3.2 VR6, they should at least bump the HP up in the entry level Touareg.. maybe 240 or 250 hp.


----------



## 1point8tiny (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (gizmopop)*

Hey don't forget about VW's excellent 2.0 litre regular gasoline engine that puts out 115 hp. With a 37 speed automatic, that engine could do a great job.


----------



## Escher (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: (gizmopop)*

As a joke, *P H* posted the "Golf V Country" mockup below in another thread. Personally, I think it doesn't look bad at all. I keep holding out hope for a small, raised, AWD hatchback from Volkswagen.
Escher

_Quote, originally posted by *P H* »_Golf "Country" (just a joke):


----------

